# Lyft Total Earnings for SXSW



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

Got my weekly driver summary for last week - made over $2350!

That's 55 hours, Monday - Sunday, with the 20% power driver bonus, $1 toll road and $115 in tips.

Add that to what I made the week before, Thursday - Sunday, and that makes over $4500 during SXSW! Thank you Lyft!

How'd everyone else do?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> Got my weekly driver summary for last week - made over $2350!
> 
> That's 55 hours, Monday - Sunday, with the 20% power driver bonus, $1 toll road and $115 in tips.
> 
> ...


When you say "Made" are you talking about gross fares, net fares or profit?


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

The Kid said:


> When you say "Made" are you talking about gross fares, net fares or profit?


Those are MY weekly earnings = Ride payments + Tips + Tolls + Power Driver bonus


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats! I see the rate there is $1.70 per mile. That's what it should be here in SoCal.


----------



## NJUberDriver (Feb 26, 2015)

Rent Prices in Austin, TX are 25.37% lower than in Jersey City, NJ
Restaurant Prices in Austin, TX are 17.87% lower than in Jersey City, NJ
Groceries Prices in Austin, TX are 1.33% lower than in Jersey City, NJ
AND YET...LYFT/UBER PRICES IN AUSTIN, TX are 64% HIGHER than in JERSEY CITY, NJ....GO FIGURE!


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Congrats! I see the rate there is $1.70 per mile. That's what it should be here in SoCal.


Thank you!

I forgot to mention that total included my 1k driver referral bonus too, so without that, it was about $3500.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I forgot to mention that total included my 1k driver referral bonus too, so without that, it was about $3500.


So that's after Lyft's cut?
How many miles?


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

Power driver bonus gets you 20% extra, so that cancels out Lyft's fees for the week. I did not keep track of the miles, and the summary doesn't show them.


----------



## Kappa21 (Mar 18, 2015)

I wish we had them up here in Toronto


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> Power driver bonus gets you 20% extra, so that cancels out Lyft's fees for the week. I did not keep track of the miles, and the summary doesn't show them.


Go ****ing figure, a driver who doesn't know their expenses/cost of driving. You never know what you make during this job, don't lie to us and tell us you do.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> Go ****ing figure, a driver who doesn't know their expenses/cost of driving. You never know what you make during this job, don't lie to us and tell us you do.


Having fun being mean to happy people are we? Even if his take-home is half of that, that's pretty good for two weeks work


----------



## Kappa21 (Mar 18, 2015)

people from Denver stink


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Having fun being mean to happy people are we? Even if his take-home is half of that, that's pretty good for two weeks work


Average out the whole year and it's a different story. I'm not trying to be mean or boo-hiss their SXSW earnings. But any ****ing driver that doesn't calculate their ACTUAL earnings, including the full cost of their vehicle is a ****ing moron and the reason that TNC as a whole is becoming less and less profitable on a net earnings per mile basis.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What about non-****ing drivers, and non-****ing morons? Sometimes life can be so cold.


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

duggles said:


> Go ****ing figure, a driver who doesn't know their expenses/cost of driving. You never know what you make during this job, don't lie to us and tell us you do.


No, that's just what Lyft has paid me, meany. Everyone who owns a car is already going to have maintenance costs and overhead anyway, I can still cover it all with what Lyft's paying me. It's plenty more than I've made at any tech job I've had in the past 7 years.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, it's easy to make bank when there's a big festival in town. Everybody I know, cabs and U/L drivers, killed it when the Super Bowl was here. Don't count on repeating your good fortune until next years SXSW.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

duggles said:


> Go ****ing figure, a driver who doesn't know their expenses/cost of driving. You never know what you make during this job, don't lie to us and tell us you do.





duggles said:


> Average out the whole year and it's a different story. I'm not trying to be mean or boo-hiss their SXSW earnings. But any ****ing driver that doesn't calculate their ACTUAL earnings, including the full cost of their vehicle is a ****ing moron and the reason that TNC as a whole is becoming less and less profitable on a net earnings per mile basis.


You aren't trying to be mean? What's it like when you are mean?! Call the guy a liar for what he doesn't know? Does the word "****ing" make you seem more serious? The guy had a good week, his rates are the kind to make others envious. Haters gonna hate hate hate hate.

Nice week Underthebus!


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Yeah, it's easy to make bank when there's a big festival in town. Everybody I know, cabs and U/L drivers, killed it when the Super Bowl was here. Don't count on repeating your good fortune until next years SXSW.


Festival or not, I can still get more out of driving 40-50 hours a week than even working the OT I was allowed at my last job, AND I get to keep the deducted 20% when I hit 50 hours!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Take out income tax, and self-employment tax, additional costs for proper insurance, expenses, gas and depreciation ... or $.57 a mile, and there you go.

Sounds like you are doing well.


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

Kappa21 said:


> people from Denver stink


does that include john elway?


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

Underthebus said:


> Got my weekly driver summary for last week - made over $2350!
> 
> That's 55 hours, Monday - Sunday, with the 20% power driver bonus, $1 toll road and $115 in tips.
> 
> ...


ginger peachie,


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I love people who want to talk cost of driving. The cost of driving is different for each driver, if you use your primary vehicle, the one you drive to the grocery store & proctologist you cost of driving is going to be less than someone who purchased a vehicle to exclusively drive for the service. 

Contrary to popular belief, if you only drive (primary vehicle) Friday & Saturday nights, you only are entitled to depreciation for those two nights. Yearly depreciation/12 = x per month. X/30= daily depreciation. If you average 4 driving days per month you're only legally permitted to claim daily depreciation x 4. 

You also should be tracking your personal miles as well as your Uber/Lyft/SC miles in the event you're audited.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

IRS says Depreciation is by mile, not per day


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sacto you assume everyone is taking the mileage deduction, I've met many who aren't. Much like a home office, you're only allowed to write off the portion used for business. 

The IRS allows different depreciation deductions for a vehicle from straight line to a special depreciation allowance. If you use any type of depreciation it is calculated using the 30 day per month method. You're only allow to deduct for the actual business use time. 

You are confusing the standard mileage rate deduction with actual depreciation. One can elect to claim actual expenses or use the standard mileage rate when filing taxes. For depreciation the Modified Accelerated Cost Recovery System (MACRS) is the only depreciation method that can be used.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

My market is $.95 a mile. Standard deduction is $.57 a mile and I have one-to-one dead miles. It seems like I can easily show a paper loss using a standard deduction.

I drive for about three hours each weekday. Are you telling me that I can depreciate all five days? I don't think so, I have to do it by hour per day. Personal driving is only about one hour per day. 

With my Metromile gadget I can do the calculation either way.

Which one is gonna look better on my taxes?


----------

